# My Latest Viv's



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
finally got round to replacing my old Terrib viv with two new ones. I built both from scratch as I needed them to fit the space behind my bed.
See what you think......................

Both Viv's









This is the Terrib's new home - they seem to have settled in really well. There's a trio of two males and a female in there - and a couple of eggs from her second clutch seem to be doing well - fingers crossed!









I have four juv Mysti's comming for this viv next month (all captive bred) so it should have a time to grow in and get the microfauna established.










I'll get some more detailed photos of the vivs up in the next couple of days.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow- they both look splendid. You did a great job.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Are these wooden?


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

O>O
Me likey. Is that the moss mix that growing on the bg?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

.........

Uhmmm

Screw you Marcus!

HAHA!

As usual you prevail and create some cracking vivs.

So natural, but yet so appealing and pleasing on the eye.

Really well done, the twigs poking around the place was an idea I was going to try out in the terrib tank, seems it will work for sure.

Fantastic mate

Richie


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

Your vivs are always stunning. Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

chinoanoah said:


> Are these wooden?


Wooden?
No all glass - what made you think they were wooden?
Regards
Marcus


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Mworks said:


> Wooden?
> No all glass - what made you think they were wooden?
> Regards
> Marcus


I'm in class, the dark sides didn't strike me as glass initally. Beautiful photographs though. Will you post pictures that are less.. flattering? to show the construction of them?

Noah


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Deli said:


> O>O
> Me likey. Is that the moss mix that growing on the bg?


It's temperate moss - I've used it in many vivs - works a treat!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Haha, next time I'm down your way you should charge me upon entrance...


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

R1ch13 said:


> Haha, next time I'm down your way you should charge me upon entrance...


hehehe
Now that's a good idea!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Deli (Jun 24, 2008)

What logs did you use? They look like alder to me.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

Your work has always been some of my favorites and these just re-inforce that! Really excellent! I love how you are only using a few species, this looks far more natural than some vivs that look more like a 'garden'. I especially love the terrib side, what fern and palm is that?


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice..I like all the moss and wood, love how green it is. the stone floor is sweet too, gonna look real nice once it fills in.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Awesome! I like your style! They look so tranquil.


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Deli said:


> What logs did you use? They look like alder to me.


In the Terrib viv the wood is all Ash (Fraxinus excelsior) and Sycamore in the Mysti viv.



ghettopieninja said:


> Your work has always been some of my favorites and these just re-inforce that! Really excellent! I love how you are only using a few species, this looks far more natural than some vivs that look more like a 'garden'. I especially love the terrib side, what fern and palm is that?


The fern is Hart's Tongue (Asplenium scolopendrium) and the palm is just a small parlour palm from the local garden centre split into a few fronds.

Thanks for all the kind comments - I do try to keep the vivs as natural looking as I can.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Geckoguy (Dec 10, 2008)

Stunning! What plants do you have growing in there? Namely the one mounted on the left viv and those mounted on the right.


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

I love the mossy look of them, if the mystis don't work out i'd like to move in


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

you just beat me to it d... i was about to comment on the moss myself

very nice..

ps. whats the weather like there im visiting old blighty again in a few weeks


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

sly fox said:


> you just beat me to it d... i was about to comment on the moss myself
> 
> very nice..
> 
> ps. whats the weather like there im visiting old blighty again in a few weeks


We've just had the coldest winter for twenty years! So bring plenty warm clothes.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## jpg (Jan 3, 2009)

Exquisite as always marcus !!!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet vivs Marcus!!! what are the dimensions?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Guys,

Julio, the viv's are 50cm Cubes.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## gilliusis (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi Mworks,
I really like very much this atmosphere, not a great deal of plants and a beautiful stylistic effect forest. It seems real. 
Congratulation !


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Finally found 10 mins to get my camera out and as promised here are some closer details of the new vivs

Loads of new fronds are shooting out on the Harts Tongue Ferns (Phyllitis scolopendrium). 









I planted some pilea depresa around the fern roots and its took off all over the place. I've also mixed it in with the mosses on the background panels and again it has soon established itself and started spreading.









The Liverworts also really like the humid environment and hold up well to the constant tramping around of the terribs.









The terribs are now well and truly settled in and stand guard when ever I open the viv doors!









Some detailed shots in the Histrionicus viv. I was trying to create the tangle of roots and fallen branches being colonised with ephiphytes - I'm really pleased with the look seeing its less than a month old. Once the mosses and other things start spreading it should start to look how I imagined (fingers crossed!).









detail of the floor of the viv









In one of my other vivs a couple of plant species that do well and are worth a mention are this mini Dendrobium sp









and the 'Neoregelia ampullacea minuta' which is one of the smallest broms but quite a looker.









Enjoy!

Regards
Marcus


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, what else is there to say? I like these tanks because they aren't so 'busy' if that makes sense. The one with the broms looks like an egg feeder paradise and that fern is outstanding. Another frogger said it best, tranquil. What did you use for the background and what lighting is that?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi,
backgrounds are polystyrene sheets cut to size for the back and both sides - the terrib viv I covered the sheets with crushed tree fern root. As most of the backgrounds get covered with moss with the Histrionicus viv I just used the sheets 'softscaped' some, painted black with non toxic acrylic paint and then pined the moss on. The moss is doing well in both vivs - but not using the tree fern root has saved me lots of cash and done a bit towards the environment!
Lighting wise I'm using 3 25w CFL's 6500k over each viv. All the lights are on timers -two lights are on 14 hours a day with the third coming on between 11am and 6pm. I used to use T5 HO's but I find the CFL's much more versatile in allowing me by postioning them to create bright spots and shady areas - the frogs seem to like it too.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

I've heard a lot of reports both good and not so good for Pilkingtons new 'optiwhite glass' (think it's called diamant glass your side of the pond!) so I decided that I would try it on the doors of my Histrionicus viv. There is definately a difference between it and normal glass although at first it was much more subtle than I was expecting. I've tried photographing it on the viv but you can't tell in a photo that there is any difference. I've had it in a couple of weeks now and its def growing on me and I am noticing things - especially relating to colour - greens seem a tad more 'natural' in fact a couple of times I've actually thought that the doors were open! Can't wait to get the redheads in there and see what it's like with reds and yellows!

Here's a photo for comparison.









The glass I replaced was just 4mm so I didn't expect a vast improvement but I am very pleased with the effect - so much so that I will be replacing all my front glass doors for optiwhite. I'm hoping it will be very noticable on my 6mm vert door. 

A couple of downsides to it are that it's about three times the price of normal float glass!! I have also heard that it scratches more easily although I've no evidence of this and I clean the doors regularly but only with water and kitchen roll.

Anyone use it in the US yet? If so what are your thoughts?

Regards
Marcus


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow great looking vivs! I love how you've used the small twigs to add accent in the tank! Now what kind of substrate are you using in the terrib viv underneath the rocks?


----------



## Mworks (Mar 23, 2008)

My substrate is a diverse mix - basically it contains -
fine orchid bark,
fine oak bark,
organic peat,
crushed tree fern root,
oak, beech, ash and sycamore fine twigs,
tropical leaves both crumbled and full,

the plants, micro and macrofauna seem to love it as it drains well and provides internal spaces for the fauna.

Regards
Marcus


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

sounds like a great airy mix. very much like what a forest floor would be like


----------



## hukilausurfer (Aug 31, 2009)

Sounds like a great mix! But great placement with the rocks. Looks so natural. Keep up the good work!


----------



## winyfrog (May 30, 2009)

Wow! your vivs are awesome. thank you for sharing, You have given me some insperation.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Mworks said:


> I've heard a lot of reports both good and not so good for Pilkingtons new 'optiwhite glass' (think it's called diamant glass your side of the pond!) so I decided that I would try it on the doors of my Histrionicus viv. There is definately a difference between it and normal glass although at first it was much more subtle than I was expecting. I've tried photographing it on the viv but you can't tell in a photo that there is any difference. I've had it in a couple of weeks now and its def growing on me and I am noticing things - especially relating to colour - greens seem a tad more 'natural' in fact a couple of times I've actually thought that the doors were open! Can't wait to get the redheads in there and see what it's like with reds and yellows!
> 
> Here's a photo for comparison.
> 
> ...


I was actually planning on using Diamant glass for lids since it supposedly transmits a good amount of UVB


----------

